# Open E



## wingsfan (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm sure this one has been done to death ,but I can't seem to find the thread. 
I've been looking for open e chords ,songs and riffs , finger picked ,picked with slide, without.
anything you have or can share would be great......

wingsfan


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Some tunes that pop to mind are Allman Brothers "Melissa," Allman Brothers "Little Martha," Black Crowes "She Talks to Angels," and Powderfinger "Love Your Way."

I think Gimme Shelter might have been Open E as well originally, but I play it in standard or Open G mostly.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i'm pretty sure at least one of the guitars in Under the Lighthouse by Big Wreck is in Open E too...

chord house ::: guitar room (advanced) -- online guitar chords and scales

check this out


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

[video=youtube;19BMD7anMIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19BMD7anMIU[/video]


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

[video=youtube;EmeBZSJMlvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmeBZSJMlvA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

This works in open e too...

[video=youtube;5v-jurOMxCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5v-jurOMxCw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## wingsfan (Aug 26, 2010)

awesome thank you all. wish i had tried the open d first . put new strings on ,tuned to open e and my bridge split in two lol . 
no worries clean break some glue and i'll be looking for open g tunes soon lol.


----------



## wayne_h (Oct 28, 2009)

sorry to hear about your bridge, wouldn't have thought that could happen.
"Prodigal Son" by the Rolling Stones is a good tune, just google for tab.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

Google Sonny Landreth and get some really cool tunings for open playing. I also liked the above comment about Joni Mitchell but she herself has said he tunings were often so odd even she didn't remember them.


----------

